# African game reserve for sale



## Willem (Jun 26, 2014)

All you interested in big 5 wildlife, birding, plants and nature, insects and African sunsets like you only get in Africa:
This exceptional land is for sale at USD 3million.
Check it out on www.imberbewildlife.co.za

Willem


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Ok, lets see if anyone bites


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Money sent. Let me know when you get it.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Please arrange for my travel and lodging to see above mentioned property. First class airfare and 5 star lodging will be fine. I would like to spend at least a week looking over the area, so a private chauffeur will also be necessary to tour the above said property and surrounding areas. Also, please send a cash amount of no less than $25,000 USD for traveling expenses. At the end of my visit I will again need first class airfare to return home. After returning home I will contact you and let you know of my decision whether or not to purchase the above said property.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I'll forward an email I got from a Nigerian Prince that promised me a bajllion dollars if I spring him from the clink. I will only need your full name, email address, social security number, birth certificate, and bank account number and access information to make the transfer. You can PM that info if you want to. And for your efforts, I'll include an extra bajillion for you once the transaction is done. You know, so you can stop by 7-11 and buy your wife something nice.


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

Do you want to trade for a Bridge :grin:.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

OKEE said:


> Do you want to trade for a Bridge :grin:.


Or a grocery bag full of food?

Too far? :mrgreen:


----------

